# Is it really only for COUPLES



## george_K (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to dubai, I have been here for 3 weeks only

I was told that at clubs they dont allow u to enter unless u have a girl with you.

is it true!!!!!

if any one can guide me to some nice bars, I would really appreciate it

ciao


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

some clubs yes, u need a girl to go in. If you have a large group and the ratio is out by 2 or 3 the most, you may still get in as well. This mostly applies to clubs.

Check out timeout Dubai Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai for a list of bars and clubs. I really like the observatory at the harbour hotel (for happy hour), longs bar is okay to throw back a couple, Irish Village is another chill bar, Trade Vics, Calabar/Neos at the address, Bar 44, etc etc

each bar has its own style. Irish Village is far from Neos at the address when it comes to atmosphere.


----------

